# New To Me Atlas Mill



## Rob (Sep 9, 2015)

I now have a Atlas mill in addition to my 12 Craftsman Lathe and Atlas Shaper.


----------



## francist (Sep 9, 2015)

Congratulations! Looks like all the important bits are with it and it hasn't been too abused. Nice score.

-frank


----------



## brino (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah, that's looks to be in good condition.
Greta find, congrats!
-brino


----------



## AB2ZI (Sep 9, 2015)

Whoa! Very cool indeed!!!


----------



## A618fan2 (Sep 9, 2015)

Nice one! You're going to like it - they're handy little mills.


----------



## roadie33 (Sep 10, 2015)

What model is it?
Can't read the plate.


----------



## Rob (Sep 10, 2015)

roadie33 said:


> What model is it?
> Can't read the plate.



It is a MFB.  It also came with the 7/8" & 1" arbors.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 10, 2015)

Mike,

For future reference, it is an MFB rather than an MFC because it does have the 2-step countershaft pulley but does not have the extended feed screw bearing on the front to which the added arbor support arm is attached.  In the first two photos, you have an almost profile view of the bearing which clearly shows it as tapered end to end except for a hex at one end and a short flange at the other.  The bearing on the MFC has a straight section between the hex and the beginning of the taper.


----------



## roadie33 (Sep 10, 2015)

I was wondering because it didn't look like others I've seen. 
After seeing one go at a auction I went to for around $200, I wish now I'd have bought it. But at the time, I was looking for a vertical mill.
If I find another one I think I'll get it if it's in decent shape and everything there.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 10, 2015)

nice mill, you'll have lots of fun!!!


----------



## railfancwb (Sep 10, 2015)

Finally got one of those several years ago from an estate. Darn near 1,000 mile round trip to pick it up. Had been wanting one for decades ever since I saw one in the mechanical engineering shops at a university. 

Congratulations on scratching an itch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VSAncona (Sep 10, 2015)

Nice score. That looks like it's in pretty decent shape. A lot of the ones I see look like they've led hard lives.

What are the two extra toggle switches on the side for?


----------



## Rob (Sep 11, 2015)

When I received it there was just a 2 prong duplex outlet on the back, no ground. Those switches went to each of the outlets. One of them had a light plugged into it. I will hopefully be able to fix the light. Judging from how dirty it was with dried oil and some tubing I believe it had a flood coolant system of some kind on it and I am guessing the other one went to a pump of some kind. When I rewired put on a dual gang box and kept the switches going to one of the outlets. The other outlets are hot when it is plugged in.


----------



## VSAncona (Sep 11, 2015)

Atlas did offer a recirculating coolant pump for these mills as an option. It seems like a cool feature. Mine just has the drip coolant tank.


----------



## Andre (Sep 11, 2015)

Quite a stout little mill.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 12, 2015)

Either of the two Atlas supplied coolant pumps sat inside of the housing on the base.  The housing was also the oil reservoir.  In the past three years, I have seen exactly one of them for sale on eBay.  And I got outbid on it.


----------



## Fairbanks (Oct 18, 2015)

Very Nice!


----------



## 'Topcraft (Oct 18, 2015)

Nice find, I'm jealous. I have been looking for one of these for a while now. I would love to have a vertical mill, but due to the size and location of my shop, the atlas would work better for me. How much does it weigh? Really nice find, I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 18, 2015)

The 1952 catalog says 205# for the MFC.  That would be less motor but otherwise complete with arbor and arbor supports.  The M1C is 194#.  And the MHC (of which relatively few were apparently made) is 202#.


----------



## 'Topcraft (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks Robert


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 9, 2015)

Great looking machine. You did good. Congrats.

Now, what's the first thing you'll make?


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 9, 2015)

Let us know about first chips!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## my machine shop (Nov 12, 2015)

I have made a lot of parts for these mills. I currently have 4 complete machines in my shop and for sale? I have made a Marvin type vertical milling head and am in process of making the Marvin slotter.


----------



## my machine shop (Nov 12, 2015)

Nice Mill.


----------



## my machine shop (Nov 12, 2015)

I also have most parts for the Atlas and Craftsman lathes also.


----------



## my machine shop (Nov 13, 2015)

Here is a video of a vertical milling head attachment I made for the Atlas Horizontal milling machines so you can see how it works.


----------



## VSAncona (Nov 14, 2015)

That's really impressive! Nice vertical attachment.


----------



## my machine shop (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks very much. Works great and I have more.


----------



## my machine shop (Nov 14, 2015)

I like it better than the marvin because it has collets. I want to make a ram type spindle. That will be a real job. Then I think a riser between the base and headstock for more usable range.


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 15, 2015)

Ram Type Spindle??  Please explain..


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 15, 2015)

He means an extendable quill, as on a drill press and most vertical mills.  AFAIK, no one has ever made or at least marketed one for the Atlas mills.  To do a plunge cut or drill a hole, you raise the table.


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks to you both.


----------



## my machine shop (Nov 15, 2015)

My pleasure


----------

